
The Mystery Around an Anonymous Twitter Account That Infuriated Tech’s Kingpins - daolf
http://forbes.com/sites/abrambrown/2020/09/01/the-enduring-mystery-around-an-anonymous-twitter-account-that-infuriated-techs-kingpins-and-nearly-ruined-a-founders-reputation/
======
daolf
Real title was too long: "The Enduring Mystery Around An Anonymous Twitter
Account That Infuriated Tech’s Kingpins—And Nearly Ruined A Founder’s
Reputation"

